# Missing functions on Hopper



## wings515

Just had a Hopper and 3 Joey's installed. All seemed well during the install. After the tech left I started to poke around the remote. First I wanted to program the remote to each of the TV's. That went rather well since the codes are in the remote using the TV model number.
When I went to switch the input on the TV using the Dish remote, the remote assosciated with the Hopper TV button flashed a couple of times and then went back to SAT. I tried to do this same function on each of the Joey's and got an error message 1003 " This is not an active function". This means that if I want to switch the TV to my DVD player I now have to use my TV remote. This was not the way it was on my 722 receiver with the IR remote..BAD!

Second, there is no phone caller ID available on any of the Joey's. There is not even a phone jack to plug in a phone cable. The Hopper displays caller ID but it is not passed to any of the Joey's.

Third, with the Joey's turned OFF they get very hot. I would think in the Standby mode they should be almost cold to the touch. With this much heat generated, power is being consumed and turned into heat. Not very efficient.

My thoughts on the NEW Hopper


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Check to make sure your remote is not in Limited Mode. Also, there is more than 1 code associated with the different TV models. One of the steps when setting up the remote is to test the code. I suggest setting up the remote to your TV again and testing it before accepting the code. I have my Hopper remote programmed so I can change inputs on my Samsung TV.

I stand corrected. The Joey does have the "Enable" for Caller ID.

The Hopper and Joeys run slightly warmer than our other receivers. As long as the receivers are well ventilated, there will not be a problem. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.



wings515 said:


> Just had a Hopper and 3 Joey's installed. All seemed well during the install. After the tech left I started to poke around the remote. First I wanted to program the remote to each of the TV's. That went rather well since the codes are in the remote using the TV model number.
> When I went to switch the input on the TV using the Dish remote, the remote assosciated with the Hopper TV button flashed a couple of times and then went back to SAT. I tried to do this same function on each of the Joey's and got an error message 1003 " This is not an active function". This means that if I want to switch the TV to my DVD player I now have to use my TV remote. This was not the way it was on my 722 receiver with the IR remote..BAD!
> 
> Second, there is no phone caller ID available on any of the Joey's. There is not even a phone jack to plug in a phone cable. The Hopper displays caller ID but it is not passed to any of the Joey's.
> 
> Third, with the Joey's turned OFF they get very hot. I would think in the Standby mode they should be almost cold to the touch. With this much heat generated, power is being consumed and turned into heat. Not very efficient.
> 
> My thoughts on the NEW Hopper


----------



## Wire Nut

Limited Mode=
Menu:Settings:Remote Manager:Limited Mode.
Your technician should have programmed the remotes to the televisions as part of the install. 
I've yet to hear of a Joey failing due to overheating but I sympathize with your thoughts on power consumption. Wonder how many miliamps a Joey pulls on standby? Obviously something...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Moved to the Hopper/Joey forum._


----------



## n0qcu

Caller ID does work on the Joeys as long as the Hopper it is linked to is connected to the phone line.
You need to turn on caller ID at the Joeys also for it to work on them.
Blue - caller id - on


----------



## wings515

Thanks for the quick reply. Well changing the remote to disable Limited remote fixed the problem. Your help is great, unfortunately Dish Tech support, both first and second tier said I had to live with the problem. They stated the remote only had to change the volume and cycle the Power. I think tech support should be updated on the functions of the remote.

With respect to the phone caller ID. I think a little extra code in the Hopper could easily add the ID to other data sent to the Joey's. I mean the Guide and all the recoreded programs are downloaded to the Joey's, why not the caller ID? It's just a simple matter of programming LOL.

I measured the temperature of all the components. With an ambient of 70, the Hopper was 89.4, one Joey placed in the horizontal position was 125.8 and one Joey in the verticle position was 115.3. All these were in the Standby condition. The Joey temperature seems a litlle high for a device in standby mode with ( I suspect ) a switching power supply. A greater than 50 degree rise over ambient is more than I would accept in a design.
Lastly, and this is from my wife, is there a way to see if a program is being recorded other than going to the Guide? She is used to seeing the RED LED's indicating recording in process. I tried to explain that up to 6 programs could be recorded so they would need 6 LED's but did not satisfy as an answer.
Thanks again for the correct placement of this topic and the solution to the problem.


----------



## wings515

Just read the reply concerning caller ID. I'm going to fix that right now!
Thanks


----------



## wings515

Blue button brings up lots of other 'neet' functions. Where is the manual to show what is available. I am going to poke around alot on the remote.
Thanks


----------



## patmurphey

wings515 said:


> ...Lastly, and this is from my wife, is there a way to see if a program is being recorded other than going to the Guide? She is used to seeing the RED LED's indicating recording in process. I tried to explain that up to 6 programs could be recorded so they would need 6 LED's but did not satisfy as an answer.
> Thanks again for the correct placement of this topic and the solution to the problem.


Quick look with the red button shows everything that is being recorded.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

The Red Hot Key on the remote displays TV Viewing Status. This screen shows not only any recordings but also any TV viewing on the Hopper and Joeys using a tuner. Thanks.



patmurphey said:


> Quick look with the red button shows everything that is being recorded.


----------



## patmurphey

So now we have a thread entitled missing features that aren't missing at all?


----------



## Wire Nut

Mostly about poor or non-existent customer education by the installing technician. Maybe he was new? Who knows. Resulted in DBS talk getting a new member, it's not all bad


----------



## sregener

Two functions that are missing:

1) PTAT recording trick in non-prime time spots. Yes, it uses space, but it could free up tuners on Sundays during football season. 

2) PBS in PTAT (if available.). In my case, all my locals are on the same transponder, so an option to record all shows in prime time on PBS (or another user-selectable channel) as well would be appreciated.


----------



## patmurphey

sregener said:


> ...2) PBS in PTAT (if available.). In my case, all my locals are on the same transponder, so an option to record all shows in prime time on PBS (or another user-selectable channel) as well would be appreciated.


PBS is not always on the same transponder, go here:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/thelist/index.php?page=subdish&sub=true


----------



## Stewart Vernon

patmurphey said:


> PBS is not always on the same transponder, go here:http://www.satelliteguys.us/thelist/index.php?page=subdish&sub=true


True... but not every market has 4 HD LiLs either... I think his point was why not be able to also record PBSHD in those markets that have it on the same transponder as the other big 4 networks.


----------



## patmurphey

Stewart Vernon said:


> True... but not every market has 4 HD LiLs either... I think his point was why not be able to also record PBSHD in those markets that have it on the same transponder as the other big 4 networks.


I agree, it would be nice to have all HD channels on the transponder on PTAT, but I can see the advertising and support nightmare with callers saying they don't get channels that are advertised or that someone else gets.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

patmurphey said:


> I agree, it would be nice to have all HD channels on the transponder on PTAT, but I can see the advertising and support nightmare with callers saying they don't get channels that are advertised or that someone else gets.


But that is already true today, isn't it?


----------



## patmurphey

Stewart Vernon said:


> But that is already true today, isn't it?


Is it? How would I know, they are advertising ability to record 4. I know that some don't have the HD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

patmurphey said:


> Is it? How would I know, they are advertising ability to record 4. I know that some don't have the HD.


Obviously markets that do not have all four major networks in HD on Dish can't use PTAT to record them. I don't think Dish yet has the big four in 100% of the DMAs yet.


----------



## sregener

patmurphey said:


> I agree, it would be nice to have all HD channels on the transponder on PTAT, but I can see the advertising and support nightmare with callers saying they don't get channels that are advertised or that someone else gets.


I'm not asking for them to advertise it. I'm asking for them to offer it "where available." A setting somewhere in the menus... "Add channels to PTAT..." and then a list of available channels that could also be recorded. The Hopper would know if they were on the same transponder and only show the channels that would be available, or a "No other channels available" message.

The only support nightmare I could see is that this would put pressure on Dish to ensure as many LiL channels are on the same transponder, which could require some serious shuffling. Otherwise, you'd have people complaining that "Joe in Cincinnati gets to record his PBS station with PTAT, why don't I?"

Still, it is annoying to know that the Hopper is recording this stuff anyway, but then throwing it away. And I'll have to burn another tuner in order to record what it is already recording.


----------



## patmurphey

sregener said:


> ...Still, it is annoying to know that the Hopper is recording this stuff anyway, but then throwing it away. And I'll have to burn another tuner in order to record what it is already recording.


Not true! Timers for PTAT programs save the PTAT recording without using another tuner, or you can save recordings from the PTAT menu.


----------



## James Long

patmurphey said:


> Timers for PTAT programs save the PTAT recording without using another tuner, or you can save recordings from the PTAT menu.


Plus those programs now record with timer padding and AutoHOP ... even beyond the 8 days they are in the PTA hopper. The Hopper is improving.


----------



## sregener

"patmurphey" said:


> Not true! Timers for PTAT programs save the PTAT recording without using another tuner, or you can save recordings from the PTAT menu.


You misunderstood. In my market, all six of my local stations are on one transponder. PTAT records the whole transponder, then saves the "big four" network programs to the PTATs folder. What happens to the two PBS channel's programs that are also on that transponder? They get deleted. And if I wanted to record Downtown Abbey, for instance, it would require recording that PBS stream twice - once in the PTAT transponder recording, and once for a PBS timer.

It occurs to me that the Hopper could be smart enough to record the program from the PTAT transponder recording, saving the other two tuners for other programs. Then you could record 7 (or 8!) programs at once.

I'd really like to see PBS added to my PTAT folder. And at least in my market, it would require little more than a software update and some extra hard drive space. I know not everyone likes PBS, which is why I think it should be an option.


----------



## RasputinAXP

Different software for different markets? You're asking for all sorts of trouble.


----------



## P Smith

It could be flexible solution for any market in one version of FW: just show in settings all channels on PTA tpn with check marks - let user select what he want !


----------



## James Long

DISH seems to handle markets with less than four networks. Add the PTA flags to PBS and CW in the markets where those channels are on the same transponder as the big four and it should work out. Then advertise the Hopper as recording eight channels at the same time. 

It would be interesting to see if it were possible.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

RasputinAXP said:


> Different software for different markets? You're asking for all sorts of trouble.


It wouldn't have to be different software. Just check the one transponder in that market and peel off any LiL that exists on that transponder regardless of whether it is 2 or 4 or 6. If they are doing what they say they are doing (recording the whole transponder) then they are already doing half of the work... just check in the DMA to see how many LiLs exist and break out that many recordings.

No reason why it would have to be special firmware in each DMA.


----------



## sregener

James Long said:


> Then advertise the Hopper as recording eight channels at the same time.


I think we could get well past 8. After all, if the Hopper can record an entire transponder, what's to stop it from doing that x3? The number of recording conflicts would have to drop.

But if just my idea was implemented, it would have to be an unadvertised (not undocumented) feature - because there would be many markets where they couldn't record more than the big 4 using PTAT.


----------

